# Shoot one eye or two eyes open?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot everything from archery, slingshots and those nasty things that go bang with both eyes open.It took me awhile to adjust to both eyes open, but I can't imagine any other way now. That's the nice part about me starting out at the bottom , hopefully it continues to get better as I practice and have fun at the same time. I can't imagine shooting clay targets or any moving target with one eye closed.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Both open. The only way.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32807-shoot-two-eyes-open-or-just-one-eye-

open/http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12031-do-you-shoot-with-both-eyes-opened-or-one-closed/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27179-which-position-should-i-take-up/


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Yup both open. Although I know quite a few who close one eye and are very accurate that way. But for me both open.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

My eye dominance is very weak, so I have to close my left eye or I can't hit anything. Clearly I'm not the best shooter around, but I really don't think having to close one eye is holding me back.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't hit anything with either eye open, so I always close both eyes ... I just point the frame in the general direction, and visualize the ammo going straight to the target ... works every time. Intuitive shooting at its best ... the power of the MIND! Just open yourself to the FORCE!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i shoot with eyes closed and the use of the jedi force . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . actually- one open, one closed.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

All kidding aside I qualified for a dart tournament in Chicago several years back. We got to watch a tournament consisting of blind people. It was an audio electronic dart machine. It would tell them what clock position they needed to shoot. The oche was a specified width so that they could judge the clock position of the board. Amazing talent. No Charles they did not wear BIBS. Charles we only live once I sure wish you could make it to the MWST. Maybe next year. I love your humor, tongue and cheek.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Humor .... What humor????

Have a blast at the shoot ... maybe I will make it next year. Too many good shooters going this year ... I need to find a time when there are nothing but half blind duffers in attendance. :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Slingashot (Oct 30, 2013)

Both eyes closed is not as daft as it sounds !! Many archers train by standing close to their targets (so they can't miss) and draw and release to aid their shooting routine and muscle memory. Have fun.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Both eyes open for me. I have just started doing it like this in the past year or so and I really think it helps. Not near as much target panic or twitching on the release.


----------

